# You can now easily load PS1 backups on your PlayStation Classic by using BleemSync



## shanefromoz (Dec 14, 2018)

Is there an application that can make all the required files


----------



## europat (Dec 14, 2018)

Is this a tutorial created by Sony themself, this can't be happening really, lol


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 14, 2018)

We got a lot of news today.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 14, 2018)

wow this is cool i wonder if all games will work on it....


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2018)

Well that's neat. 

Does the console run the backups off the USB stick, or does it copy them to the internal memory first? 

(i.e. how much space do you have available?)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 14, 2018)

europat said:


> Is this a tutorial created by Sony themself, this can't be happening really, lol


It seems like they were using this to test games on the system before deciding on a final list, and forgot to remove it before release. Or maybe someone working at Sony "forgot" to remove it so that we could discover it.


Veho said:


> Well that's neat.
> 
> Does the console run the backups off the USB stick, or does it copy them to the internal memory first?
> 
> (i.e. how much space do you have available?)


Seems like it runs them from the USB. Not as clean of a solution as having everything integrated like with the SNES and NES Classic, but a lot more useful.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 14, 2018)

from the readme

"On the root of your flash drive, create a Games folder. In this folder, create a folder for each game you would like *to add to the system*."

i think that means the games get installed to the PSC's memory. i guess someone will have to install one at a time, then when the console gets bricked, we will know the limit. is this a dsi?


----------



## Godofcheese (Dec 14, 2018)

Still pretty bad emulation that you get with the console.
The frametime is horrible :>


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 14, 2018)

If this emulate FFT's sound effects perfectly, I may give it a try.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Dec 14, 2018)

Such a good name....


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Does it work with the button combo to open the menu?


----------



## Arcadeguy (Dec 14, 2018)

Would be great if this would support PBP-Files like the first hack because

- they are smaller in size
- they only need one file per game (not .bin + .cue)


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 14, 2018)

...but who wants to do that if you can mod your SNES Classic to have better framerate and less lagg as well?


----------



## DKB (Dec 14, 2018)

Since people say the Emulation hardware itself is shit, would be nice to just be able to order just the shell of the PS Classic, that way you can put a raspberry pi in there or something. But, on topic, this is awesome. The game selection was horseshit.


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 14, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> from the readme
> 
> "On the root of your flash drive, create a Games folder. In this folder, create a folder for each game you would like *to add to the system*."
> 
> i think that means the games get installed to the PSC's memory. i guess someone will have to install one at a time, then when the console gets bricked, we will know the limit. is this a dsi?



They don't get installed to the PSC's memory. They run directly from the USB. The PSC is tricked into thinking the USB is it's internal storage. There WAS a limit of 25 games in TOTAL as well.


----------



## m_babble (Dec 14, 2018)

Might actually pick one up now.


----------



## andyhappypants (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome progress, sadly it doesn’t fix the fact that most games won’t run as they should. Gonna give this a miss until the emulation is fixed.


----------



## Zumoly (Dec 14, 2018)

Godofcheese said:


> Still pretty bad emulation that you get with the console.
> The frametime is horrible :>



How can Sony do something like that?


----------



## PhyChris (Dec 14, 2018)

will a USB hub work for multiplayer?


----------



## Godofcheese (Dec 14, 2018)

Zumoly said:


> How can Sony do something like that?


Quick cashgrab, they didn't care about this product.
They didn't even care about the security, they could also have gone with their in-house emulator for ps1, but they didn't.

Also all PS3s can play PS1 games natively via disc, or digitally, so if you want to go the legal route, go for a cheap ps3 because it runs the games perfectly.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 14, 2018)

Say it with me kids...
MEGAMAN X4


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2018)

A lot of times people wear pink-colored glasses when it comes to emulating old hardware. They remember the games, but they don't remember how terribly it ran on the original hardware. I would love to see a side by side comparison of the PS Classic and a real PS1, on paper there's no reason why the emulation would be poor. Not that I doubt it, I just haven't seen a comparison of this kind. Either way, all of those mini consoles are just trinkets to me - they're collectibles with little practical use.


----------



## Heichart (Dec 14, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Say it with me kids...
> MEGAMAN X4




*MEGAMAN X5*


----------



## Hardy_Heron (Dec 14, 2018)

Greetings, guys. I would like to know if you allow me to publish the news in my little blog. Obviously with reference to the source. Thank  to all!


----------



## Zense (Dec 14, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> A lot of times people wear pink-colored glasses when it comes to emulating old hardware. They remember the games, but they don't remember how terribly it ran on the original hardware. I would love to see a side by side comparison of the PS Classic and a real PS1, on paper there's no reason why the emulation would be poor. Not that I doubt it, I just haven't seen a comparison of this kind. Either way, all of those mini consoles are just trinkets to me - they're collectibles with little practical use.


Check out DF's review of it. Skip to 8:30 if you want direct comparisons and if you don't care about the background history etc..
Here's the link:



Basically it has too many mistakes to be excusable.


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 14, 2018)

PhyChris said:


> will a USB hub work for multiplayer?



By tweaking some of the code in the PSC people have had success at running a second controller through a USB hub but there doesn't appear to be an easy/stable method to do this yet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 14, 2018)

How many backup games can be store in this Mini Playstation Classic ? Curiosity.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Dec 14, 2018)

Can someone explain whats the point of this? I mean it uses an emulator which means 100 % compatibility is not guaranteed like on real old PS1 consoles.... its not like its using PS1 native hardware or Sonys official emulator.


----------



## Molhel (Dec 14, 2018)

If the emulation is really that bad, is there any hope that someone out there can make an alternative? I mean cool that this exists and all, I'm just curious.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 14, 2018)

Heichart said:


> *MEGAMAN X5*



Don't be silly.  *MEGAMAN X6
*
Excuse me...I'll exit stage left.


----------



## Hardy_Heron (Dec 14, 2018)

Reflextion:
The problem at the moment is that, although the system of loading of games that are not contained in the console can be facilitated, the deficiency in the optimization of the emulator persists and, until it is solved with a compilation of the PCSX or another and can be overwritten ( injecting) or alternatively starting it (dual boot) we will not be able to take full advantage of the hardware that the PS Mini has. It is not a criticism of everyone's work, it is just an observation for those who feel they have the right to criticize this little console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> Can someone explain whats the point of this? I mean it uses an emulator which means 100 % compatibility is not guaranteed like on real old PS1 consoles.... its not like its using PS1 native hardware or Sonys official emulator.


Sometimes "because you can" is the only reason you need. Some customisation is better than no customisation.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm still upset nobody has:
A.) Updated the emulator to a newer build.
B.) Made Retroarch installable.
C.) Added a custom Kernel.
D.) MadeMgames installable/replaceable internally.

And where's that Hakchi2 guy Cluster? Why hasn't he tackled this thing by now?


----------



## phreaksho (Dec 14, 2018)

Bleemcast! Lol I forgot about that. Used to have mgs


----------



## guisadop (Dec 14, 2018)

that's awesome, but I heard the emulator itself isn't very good, so I'm not so sure it's worth buying one of these even after this amazing homebrew


----------



## raxadian (Dec 14, 2018)

Is still better to use a hacked PS3 but this is still interesting  Even if I still have a chipped Playstation to play whatever PS1 games don't work well on my PS3.



guisadop said:


> that's awesome, but I heard the emulator itself isn't very good, so I'm not so sure it's worth buying one of these even after this amazing homebrew



Try to find out how much is an old PS3 that's hackable nowadays. PS1 roms are the size of a CD so even the ones with small hard disks can get a lot of PS1 isos playing on it.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 14, 2018)

My shield can also do this from my pc


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

kenenthk said:


> My shield can also do this from my pc



I think that's a given 



kuwanger said:


> Don't be silly.  *MEGAMAN X6
> *
> Excuse me...I'll exit stage left.



Eww, you mean the game with the random Nightmare System crap and Engrish translation? Pass.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Dec 14, 2018)

I actually read that the SNES classic plays PS1 games better then the PS1 Classic

Pretty insane if true


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

TunaKetchup said:


> I actually read that the SNES classic plays PS1 games better then the PS1 Classic
> 
> Pretty insane if true



But keep in mind you need to use some kind of USB hack to get more storage on the Snes Classic, in that regard it's more of a hassle.


----------



## gbazone (Dec 14, 2018)

God, I'm so old. I remember buying Bleem! at Bestbuy when I was a kid, even though I had a modchip in my PSX.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

gbazone said:


> God, I'm so old. I remember buying Bleem! at Bestbuy when I was a kid, even though I had a modchip in my PSX.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem!



I'm glad that this isn't as buggy as the actual Bleem! but uses the Bleem in name only.


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 14, 2018)

I actually wonder how hard it would be to swap a pi with the motherboard  kind of dumb to do considering youd just be spending $100 for a case.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

kenenthk said:


> I actually wonder how hard it would be to swap a pi with the motherboard  kind of dumb to do considering youd just be spending $100 for a case.



Not worth it, would be better just to replace the emulator with a more recent version.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But keep in mind you need to use some kind of USB hack to get more storage on the Snes Classic, in that regard it's more of a hassle.


Not much of a hassle really, since you just need an OTG cable, and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Not much of a hassle really, since you just need an OTG cable, and they're dirt cheap.


I guess, but oh well.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 14, 2018)

Why did Sony even bother with this thing?



Oh yeah, 'cus everyone else is doing it.
And money.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Why did Sony even bother with this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they hired AtGames to work on it. That's why the emulation sucks balls.

They even botched the FF7 battle swirl to where it looks like vaseline on a camera lens.


----------



## ryguy2010 (Dec 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But keep in mind you need to use some kind of USB hack to get more storage on the Snes Classic, in that regard it's more of a hassle.



It's not that much of a hassle. I have a snes classic with that setup and PSX games run great.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> It's not that much of a hassle. I have a snes classic with that setup and PSX games run great.



Wished there was more NAND space on the Snes Classic.


----------



## Mr_Milenko (Dec 14, 2018)

The emulator they used hasnt been updated in 2 years, the version theyre using hasnt been updated in 3 lol



the_randomizer said:


> I think they hired AtGames to work on it. That's why the emulation sucks balls.
> 
> They even botched the FF7 battle swirl to where it looks like vaseline on a camera lens.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Mr_Milenko said:


> The emulator they used hasnt been updated in 2 years, the version theyre using hasnt been updated in 3 lol



PCSX's source code hasn't been updated in a very long time, either. Too bad Beetle PSX would be too demanding on there, and is way more accurate than PSXFin (which gets a lot of sound emulation wrong).


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2018)

Mr_Milenko said:


> The emulator they used hasnt been updated in 2 years, the version theyre using hasnt been updated in 3 lol


But is there anything stopping us from bringing the latest updated version to the system?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2018)

Jayro said:


> But is there anything stopping us from bringing the latest updated version to the system?



Assuming there's a way to replace it in the NAND, I don't see why not. It would be a better choice.


----------



## tbb043 (Dec 14, 2018)

Chary said:


> Those familiar with the PlayStation 1 and Dreamcast may recall bleem!,



Bleem was on pc far longer than on DC.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 14, 2018)

Bleemsync huh


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

I want some people to actually think about what they are writing in here.

I'm tired of folks watching youtube videos, and then bringing nonsense to the forefront and then discussing it like its fact.

No one bothered to look up anything - everyone just repeated what a freaking youtube "influencer" was making up, while babling into a camera.

What is this UPDATED version of retroarch on the SNES Classic all about?

A youtuber who didn't even know, that you cant/nor need to "center" a digipad by oversteering, made the comment, that the SNES Classic has "an updated version of pcsx" that "runs better > because it has lower input lag". That was after the Digital Foundry video that showed that the most pressing issue is intermittent framedrops, likely caused by frameskip set to auto. You all saw that video, heard that information - got a blank look on your face - and ignored it, until a more "casual friendly" youtuber said - better because lower input latency. Then you ignored the fact, that the youtuber didnt know jack on other topics, and went with his video headline.

And by now - the whole thing is its own meme.

This makes me so confident for the future of humanity, you have no idea.

Then three more youtubers stole his "content".

Whats reality?

The ps classic seemingly uses the r22 realease of PCSXRearmed - see:
https://github.com/xyzz/psclassic-source/blob/master/pcsx_rearmed_custom/readme.txt

Which is exactly the same version that got ported in the recent Switch Retroarch port - see:
https://git.m4xw.net/Switch/RetroArch/pcsx_rearmed/blob/develop/readme.txt

With the main development on PCSX Rearmed being stopped about three years ago.

If any of the SNES Classic moders have modified PCSXRearmed code I want proof of that please - link a repo, link changelogs - I'm through with people getting their news from youtuber guy with them millennial stylings.

R4 stutters, because Auto frameskip is enabled by default. It runs smoother with frameskip disabled. Game probably had framedrops on the original hardware - and Auto frameskip makes it run worse.

The PSClassic hardware - has enough unused CPU cycles - that you can double the screen resolution (actually quadrupling it) - using the enhanced resolution feature in plugin settings, without there being any noticeable slowdowns in most games.

The CPU (APU) the Classic Mini is using, is faster, than the one in the SNES Mini, the PS Classic draws more voltage then the Snes Classic.

Let me ask you one final question. Do you all believe in magic?

Or is it time that you come to the realization, that NO YOUTUBER TOUCHING THIS THING, has given you correct information from day one. And that you are mad, hopeful, enthused, about the "updated version" thing without even knowing why.

Same goes for the reasons you come  up with for buying the thing or not.

For all I care, its a good thing if no one buys it and stores start slashing the price to 60-70 USD because of the utter neglect, Sony has shown with the product - but at the same time whatever "influencers" have told you about it was far worse - quality wise.

Still holding at not having seen one youtuber video about the Playstation classic, without at least one major false statement in it - that is derived, from people acting like they have grasped concepts, when they havent.

Similarities to peoples opinions in here are entirely coincidental.

Put that up as a news item - I dare you.


----------



## Mr_Milenko (Dec 15, 2018)

notimp said:


> I want some people to actually think about what they are writing in here.
> 
> I'm tired of folks watching youtube videos, and then bringing nonsense to the forefront and then discussing it like its fact.
> 
> ...



Weird how the readme's all say its the same version... but git shows theres a lot of varying information. Weird how its like nobody updated a readme file because it didn't need to be updated.

Switch port - > https://git.m4xw.net/Switch/RetroArch/pcsx_rearmed/tree/develop with updates as recently as  4 months ago, and oldest being 8 years.

Official libRetro fork -> https://github.com/libretro/pcsx_rearmed with updates as recently as a month ago, and as old as 8 years ago.

Official reARMed fork -> https://github.com/notaz/pcsx_rearmed updated as recently as a year ago, as old as 8 years ago.

Just basing it on those updates alone in all 3 of those repositories, coupled with the fact that Sony is simply hosting the source in an archive and not on GIT leads anyone with half a brain to realize.. we don't know where it comes from, and we don't know exactly what was changed if anything from ANY of those repos. Sony's own "optimizations" and modifications could be shit, just look at the fact they mistakenly used their public key to sign the data.

This doesn't change the fact that its a shitty implementation, maybe because of configuration (likely), maybe because of actual source. Nobody knows.

But in the end you need to calm down dude, jfc.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I think they hired AtGames to work on it. That's why the emulation sucks balls.
> 
> They even botched the FF7 battle swirl to where it looks like vaseline on a camera lens.



Then I guess Sony didn't pay them enough for them go give a shit while creating this thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Then I guess Sony didn't pay them enough for them go give a shit while creating this thing.



The problem is that this version of PCSX reARMed doesn't properly emulate framebuffer as seen in this screenshot, 
snapped from Digital Foundry's video: 

It looks like vomit, even ePSXe gets it right on ARM devices


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

Mr_Milenko said:


> Weird how the readme's all say its the same version... but git shows theres a lot of varying information. Weird how its like nobody updated a readme file because it didn't need to be updated.
> 
> Switch port - > https://git.m4xw.net/Switch/RetroArch/pcsx_rearmed/tree/develop with updates as recently as  4 months ago, and oldest being 8 years.
> 
> ...


Thats a cop out - and you know it - "changed files" in a github dont mean updates in the emulation core. Thats also "we enabled it to be ported to a new system" changes.

I went by readmes for a reason. And that reason is, that I was interested in "emulator versions".

I'll now look into the libretro "fork".

You are championing the notion that not everyone can be that dumb to simply go by a youtube headline, and I commend you for it - but I'm afraid, thats what everyone has done.

On the issue of "the ps classic source github" maybe not hosting the ps classic source - thats a definite posibility, but hey we are datamining now - and since you cant proof a negative - I then would want to know where the freaking youtuber making up the "updated version line" on the spot has his intel from - if it isnt available. Also it would be REALLY unlikely that whoever created the PS Classic didnt use the latest version of PCSXRearmed since it is three years old.

I at least go by information thats probable, and out there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr_Milenko said:


> Official reARMed fork -> https://github.com/notaz/pcsx_rearmed updated as recently as a year ago, as old as 8 years ago.


Latest release in here is r22 as well - and here are all the commits since three years ago:


> Merge pull request #98 from psyke83/master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single one of those is a maintenance update - none updates the emulation core significantly (except maybe the ominous "use __ARM_ARCH").

But "updated version will save us all". Man staring at youtube headlines.

Looking at the commits in the librtro fork (which also uses r22 of the emulation core). Added support for a new armv7 architecture, did this:

```
Changed default clock speed to 100% from 57%

Default to 100% CPU speed as most hardware can handle it nowadays using the dynamic recompiler.
If not, the option is in the advanced speed hacks menu, so in a logical place.
```
(The PCSXRearmed version on the PS classic has it still at 57%, so you can try setting that to 100% - updated version ftw.) This is also not that much of a quality improvement, probably - since no one was complaining about game logic running slow.

One commit that claims: Fix polygon issues
One commit that adds dithering to a core: Adding enable/disable dithering core option with support for Neon GPU (thats actually cool - but none of you will use it - because youtubers wont.)
One commit to turn off the bios bootlogo by default.
Fixes for dynarec not being used (its used in the PS Classic version).
Fixes for the framebuffer.

Anda switch to a new dynarec - which actually could be considered an update, or not - it depends. We will see.

The rest is maintainence, and adding new plattforms stuff only  - as well as the changes from the repo above.

NOTHING in there allows for general excitement over newer version.

But you all had to go with youtube headlines, like you always do.

Then even try to defend, that you did.


Updated version, updated version, so excited for updated version.

Strangely enough I seem to not calm down in the face of utter stupidity by everyone claiming to be an expert youtuber on that topic. Having people excited for an "updated version" for no reason - not really my jam.


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

And here is the most likely chain of events why you are all hyped up for "updated version" for no reason.

Youtuber "hacked his SNES classic" without knowing anything - like you usually do. Compared the worst running game (R4) on the PS Classic with it running on the SNES Classic - both with default settings. Couldnt say anything about the differences, because he hadnt had the vocabulary - or the knowledge about it. Remembered, that the SNES Classic emulator (canoe) was praised for low input lag.

Then made up the following in his mind while smiling into the camera:

- SNES Slassic has lower input lag on R4, which is most likely bullshit, since none of the Retroarch Cores on that system have especially great input latency.

Which he gave as the sole reason for SNES Classic having "better emulation". Idiot.

- He didnt touch on the choppy framerate that Digital Foundry reported especially on R4 - and which has to be considered the biggest issue.

We've by now found out, that it is caused by Frameskip set to auto on all games by default. This can be changed via the Esc menu (Video in the PS Classic thread in this forum.) and the games output as a result gets smoother to the point where a difference between this and the SNES Classic libretro Retroarch emulation using the same emulator becomes unlikely. But we'll see.
(Cant test if the SNES Classic has Frameskip set to auto on PCSX Rearmed as well. If it has, maybe the difference is the new dynarec at work.)


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 15, 2018)

I heard that the psx mini has poor emulation and very buggy audio issues with games  and framerate renders some game awful to play.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 15, 2018)

Just wondering...
If a PSP can play *MOST* PS1 games AND it is portable.
A PS3 can play all PS1 games along with PS2 and PS3 games for probably around the same price as a PS One Classic. (PSP An dPS3 modded)

Aside from the materialism, what exactly are the incentives of buying this device?


----------



## migles (Dec 15, 2018)

Hardy_Heron said:


> Greetings, guys. I would like to know if you allow me to publish the news in my little blog. Obviously with reference to the source. Thank  to all!


should had no problem
hey @Chary can you confirm and answer to this question?


----------



## Chary (Dec 15, 2018)

migles said:


> should had no problem
> hey @Chary can you confirm and answer to this question?


Go for it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

WiikeyHacker said:


> I heard that the psx mini has poor emulation and very buggy audio issues with games  and framerate renders some game awful to play.



The emulator used is an outdated version of PCSX reARMed, but the same emulator on the Snes Classic runs them a lot better . If it could be swapped out with the most recent version, it'd run better.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Dec 16, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Sometimes "because you can" is the only reason you need. Some customisation is better than no customisation.


But I already have multiple PCs for emulation purposes.... why should I buy this? PC can do it way better and even cheap PCs can do it better.


----------



## migles (Dec 16, 2018)

deSSy2724 said:


> But I already have multiple PCs for emulation purposes.... why should I buy this? PC can do it way better and even cheap PCs can do it better.


then don't buy it. no ones asking for you to purchase
they just wanted to grab some money in the Christmas and grab the nintendo bandwagon but failed to...


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 16, 2018)

Just seeing the Bleem name brings back memories!! I remember playing GT on Dreamcast via Bleemcast, has to be one of the main reason I got so interested in the emu scene!

To whoever is trying to defend the PS Classic against the SNES Classic: I've fired up multiple games on both and the games run better on SNES Classic. It's not a night and day difference, but it's there... I think in time, as the hardware in the PS Classic is better, this will change, but at the moment there's a [quite hilarious really] difference. Also to whoever mentioned rose tinted glasses (probably Sony employee Foxi  ), check out Digital Foundry's video comparison on youtube...
It's early days.. once the likes of Retroarch get added this could end up being a desirable bit of kit - I enjoyed tinkering with it (kid bro's wife bought him one for Chrimbo then found out more games he likes can be added, hence me then setting it up a couple of days back. Haven't bought one myself), but am not exactly gonna chuck my Pi rig or SNES Classic in the bin just yet!


----------



## evilone (Dec 16, 2018)

Bleemsync 0.4.0 rleased with some really sweet features.

https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync


Automatic metadata scraping - if BleemSync detects no Game.ini is present for a game, it will attempt to download the information and game cover from BleemSync Central - a hosted database specifically tailored for BleemSync
2 player controller support - Thanks mtrivs!
BleemSync will now run on boot. This feature can be disabled by deleting the System/BleemSync folder.
_note: syncing will only check for Game.ini on boot as there is no internet connectivity on the system_
System/Defaults/pcsx.cfg has been added for allowing a default configuration of PCSX. This will be automatically copied into each game on boot.
Im really looking forward for this promissing project.


----------



## Shenyang (Dec 16, 2018)

Yeah but would you want to really?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2018)

evilone said:


> Bleemsync 0.4.0 rleased with some really sweet features.
> 
> https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync
> 
> ...



Does this allow one to open the menu and change emulator settings with a button combo?


----------



## Hardy_Heron (Dec 17, 2018)

Greetings, guys. I would like to know if you can help me understand a little more how this loading bakcups works.
1.- The "SONYAPP" applications are stopped
2.- Folders are created in the USB device
3.- The configuration files are dumped to the USB
* Steps 2 and 3, are to avoid crashing *
4.- Temporary partitions are created and the configuration files are dumped into them.
5.- PCSX_ESC_KEY is exported
6.- A synchronization is made (thanks to BleemSync) so that it recognizes the new list of games.
7.- Being a temporary process, this must be done in the console every time it is turned on.
Is it like that?
Any correction?
Thank you so much

```
#!/bin/sh

killall -s KILL sonyapp showLogo ui_menu

# Extract system files to avoid crashing
mkdir -p /media/System/Bios
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences/System
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences/User
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences/AutoDimmer
mkdir -p /media/System/Databases
mkdir -p /media/System/Region
mkdir -p /media/System/Logs
mkdir -p /media/System/UI

# Copy the BIOS files to USB
[ ! -f /media/System/Bios/romw.bin ] && cp -r /gaadata/system/bios/* /media/System/Bios
# Copy the regional.pre to USB
# This contains settings for the UI region
[ ! -f /media/System/Preferences/System/regional.pre ] && cp /gaadata/preferences/* /media/System/Preferences/System
# Copy out the user.pre to USB
# This contains things like language setting
[ ! -f /media/System/Preferences/User/user.pre ] && cp /data/AppData/sony/ui/* /media/System/Preferences/User
# Copy out the auto dimming config to USB
[ ! -f /media/System/Preferences/AutoDimmer/config.cnf ] && cp /data/AppData/sony/auto_dimmer/* /media/System/Preferences/AutoDimmer
# Copy out the region info
[ ! -f /media/System/Region/REGION ] && cp /gaadata/geninfo/* /media/System/Region
# Copy ui error log
[ ! -f /media/System/UI/error.log ] && cp /data/sony/ui/* /media/System/UI
# Init the ui_menu.log
[ ! -f /media/System/Logs/ui_menu.log ] && touch /media/System/Logs/ui_menu.log
sync

# Unmount partitons and create tmpfs - Shut system down on failure
MOUNT_FAIL=0
umount /data || MOUNT_FAIL=1 
umount /gaadata || MOUNT_FAIL=1 
# Create gaadata and data folders in tmp then mount over original folders
mkdir -p /tmp/gaadatatmp /tmp/datatmp
mount -o bind /tmp/gaadatatmp /gaadata || MOUNT_FAIL=1 
mount -o bind /tmp/datatmp /data || MOUNT_FAIL=1 
[ $MOUNT_FAIL -eq 1 ] && reboot && exit

# Create gaadata on tmpfs
mkdir -p /tmp/gaadatatmp/system/
ln -s /media/System/Databases /tmp/gaadatatmp/databases
ln -s /media/System/Region /tmp/gaadatatmp/geninfo
ln -s /media/System/Bios /tmp/gaadatatmp/system/bios
ln -s /media/System/Preferences/System /tmp/gaadatatmp/preferences
ls /media/Games | grep '^[0-9]\+$' | xargs -I % sh -c "ln -s /media/Games/%/GameData /tmp/gaadatatmp/% && mkdir -p /media/Games/%/.pcsx && cp /media/Games/%/GameData/pcsx.cfg /media/Games/%/.pcsx"

# Create data on tmpfs
mkdir -p /tmp/datatmp/sony/sgmo /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony
ln -s /tmp/diag /tmp/datatmp/sony/sgmo/diag
ln -s /dev/shm/power /tmp/datatmp/power
ln -s /media/System/UI /tmp/datatmp/sony/ui
ln -s /media/System/Preferences/User /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/ui
ln -s /media/System/Preferences/AutoDimmer /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/auto_dimmer
cp -r /usr/sony/share/recovery/AppData/sony/pcsx /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/pcsx
ls /media/Games | grep '^[0-9]\+$' | xargs -I % sh -c "rm -rf /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/pcsx/% && ln -s /media/Games/% /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/pcsx/%"
ln -s /media/System/Bios /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/pcsx/bios
ln -s /usr/sony/bin/plugins /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/pcsx/plugins

# Fix for last selected game issue. If not in place user may experience UI issue
sed -i "s/iUiUserSettingLastSelectGameCursorPos.*/iUiUserSettingLastSelectGameCursorPos=0/" /tmp/datatmp/AppData/sony/ui/user.pre

# Fix for line endings. BAD WINDOWS
find /media -name *.cfg -exec sed -i 's/\r//g' {} \;
find /media -name *.pre -exec sed -i 's/\r//g' {} \;

cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable &> /media/System/Logs/ui_menu.log
sync
sync
reboot
```


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 19, 2018)

evilone said:


> Bleemsync 0.4.0 rleased with some really sweet features.
> 
> https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync
> 
> ...


Do you know how the "2 Player Controller Support" feature work? Would be awesome to use 4 controllers and play CTR or Crash Bash 

EDIT: Have anyone tried to use one of these cables to use a DualShock Controller with games added on BleemSync? Or can anyone try to report if it works?


----------



## D-an-W (Dec 20, 2018)

If BleemSync is used and then not used does the PSC return back to stock or does BleemSync modify things on there?


----------



## Hardy_Heron (Dec 21, 2018)

D-an-W said:


> If BleemSync is used and then not used does the PSC return back to stock or does BleemSync modify things on there?


The modification is temporary, for that reason it pointed out that it extracts files and arranges them in partitions temporarily


----------



## D-an-W (Dec 21, 2018)

I understand that but I read people could not access the games that come pre-loaded after using BleemSync, was that due to an issue in an early version?


----------



## Mr_Milenko (Dec 22, 2018)

D-an-W said:


> I understand that but I read people could not access the games that come pre-loaded after using BleemSync, was that due to an issue in an early version?



If you reboot it without BleemSync itll be fine


----------



## Hardy_Heron (Dec 24, 2018)

> I understand that but I read people could not access the games that come pre-loaded after using BleemSync, was that due to an issue in an early version?


As indicated in a previous post, the system copies and uses elements temporarily, carries the configuration of your PS Classic to use it but does not write anything in it and less access to the games installed by default. As our friend Mr_Milenko says, when you turn off the console, the story ends.


----------



## Baggins (Jan 6, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> Quick cashgrab, they didn't care about this product.
> They didn't even care about the security, they could also have gone with their in-house emulator for ps1, but they didn't.
> 
> Also all PS3s can play PS1 games natively via disc, or digitally, so if you want to go the legal route, go for a cheap ps3 because it runs the games perfectly.



This is essentially a Raspberry PI Arm Linux box. Similar to what SNES/NES minis use hardware wise. Nintendo at least took the time to make their own emulators and tweak them to run on the hardware. Sony's PSN emulators might not work on ARM/Linux based chipsets, and they didn't take the time create/convert and optimize the emulators to work on somewhat inferior but different hardware. But the problems it has are pretty much the same problems someone would have on a Raspberry PI as well, since they use the same emulators with the same limitations on similar hardware.


----------



## horokeusama (Jan 22, 2019)

You guys complain too much. Buy a damn raspberry and stop arguing on the internet, for christ's sake


What I really want to know is if BleemSync 1.0 will have a tool to simplify the process of creating an ini file and downloading games' covers.


----------



## Mr_Milenko (Jan 24, 2019)

horokeusama said:


> You guys complain too much. Buy a damn raspberry and stop arguing on the internet, for christ's sake
> 
> 
> What I really want to know is if BleemSync 1.0 will have a tool to simplify the process of creating an ini file and downloading games' covers.




It scrapes for covers and allows you to enter your own.


----------



## Baggins (Jan 26, 2019)

Is the Retroarch and Bleemsync menu in 1.0 optional? I'd rather set it up so that it boots directly into the official Sony menu interface, and stick to PSX games only. I have NES and SNES classic to run other games.

I'd like to see option of using original Sony menu interface, but hopefully with improvements.. Like folders on the selection wheel which switch to other selection wheels. Much in the way Hakchi used official menus, but added folder features. Of course future 'updates' to the PCSXE emulator as they are released for improved emulation. 

One hopes Granstream Saga will be compatible in future emulator.


----------



## portaro (Mar 19, 2019)

I tested a Gioteck VX1 gamepad PS3 controller with *usb wireless * on my ps classic and the gamepad is paired but only with the axis work the other buttons dont work, but is paired maybe anyone can work in a full detection of this type of gamepads.

http://www.gioteck.com/controllers/vx-1

I dont have 8bitdo usb.

Thanks.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 20, 2019)

Or just get a hacked PS3, even the oldest models have a lot of space if all you want is to play PS1 games.


----------

